# Erotica for the not to modern man..



## StAubyns (Jun 4, 2006)

Saw > this book< in Waterstones today...could just about manage to cope with it :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 
Dave p


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Well I'm not sure StAubyns

I have heard some very strange things go on in sheds :lol: 

Aldra


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

Brilliant Geoff

Now check out his twitter page for lots of laughs:

https://twitter.com/50ShedsofGrey

examples :

"We couldn't keep our hands off each other - she was wearing her squirrel costume, I was dressed as a badger. We were like animals."

'You're making me so hot,' she breathed. 'I know,' I said, 'Maybe the shed wasn't the best place for a barbecue.'

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

89p on Kindle


----------



## an99uk (May 12, 2005)

Telbell said:


> 89p on Kindle


Just downloaded it. :lol:


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

StAubyns said:


> Saw > this book< in Waterstones today...could just about manage to cope with it :lol:


Thanks for the tip - certainly looks like it will be a better read than that in a black cover!


----------



## Stanner (Aug 17, 2006)

The DIYer's version was posted here as well.
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftoptitle-129882-50-shades-of-grey-the-mens-edition.html


----------

